

Introducing AWS OpsWorks, a Powerful AWS Application Management Solution - werner
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2013/02/aws-opsworks.html

======
tellarin
Does anyone have pointers to a good comparison between puppet and chef?

It'd pretty interesting to also know why Amazon went with chef first.

~~~
bryanwb
here is my view on the topic
[http://devopsanywhere.blogspot.it/2011/10/puppet-vs-chef-
fig...](http://devopsanywhere.blogspot.it/2011/10/puppet-vs-chef-fight.html)

~~~
makerbreaker
"Chef's Data Bags are incredibly useful." Very true. Not having to deal with a
DSL (which is a personal opinion) is the reason I chose chef over puppet. Plus
the IRC channel seems to be more active.

Is the AWS opswork link broken for anyone else? I tried to view their
pricing/sign up, but received 404's.

~~~
mpdehaan2
I like data driven stuff. Though there's still a DSL. This is a large reason
why I made <http://ansible.cc>, as I wanted the actual description of the
policy to be data as well.

------
saevarom
So... bye, bye PaaS startups?

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I don't believe so! Just because I know how to handle Chef (or something else)
doesn't mean I want to do it for all projects or at all times.

I will still pay for a PaaS that allows me to go on holidays without too much
thinking, handle security properly, provide advice etc.

That said I believe, too, it will "up" the game of PaaS, since it certainly
has elements of overlap.

~~~
saevarom
True, I really appreciate the benefits of Heroku since it removes your
concerns about server management altogether. OpsWorks may be more of a
competition for services Engine Yard, though.

